# Ride Share insurance coverage in Louisiana



## MikeG (Jan 27, 2017)

I am having a hard time finding an insurance carrier to cover myself with Ride Share insurance coverage (in Louisiana). Is there anybody that can help me out with some advise on this issue? If so, greatly appreciated!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I would ask here https://uberpeople.net/forums/Insurance/ and/or here https://uberpeople.net/forums/NewOrleans/


----------



## MikeG (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

